# My new ride!!!



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Whatcha think, 2011 RZR S 
Full aluminum skids already on it and graphix pkg!



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i guess its ok....i think my wife wants one , we were talking about one of those things the other night when we walked by a comander in the mall


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the rzr but hate the graphix kit that's on it, I'll probably remove them if I can 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks pretty good hope you enjoy it!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice! A little jealous! Lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks good congrats


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've been looking at a few lifts for it and reading up on snorkeling it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a link & thread to a good write up for snorks.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks P, I've already found it, big question is I don't know which lift to go with yet 



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

RDC, what else is there for a lift?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah RDC should have a nice kit. If not, SATV does.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I looked at rdc but don't see any for the rzr s, super atv has one as well


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

blue beast said:


> i guess its ok....i think my wife wants one , we were talking about one of those things the other night when we walked by a comander in the mall


dont take that the wrong way, i was lookin back at the post and it looks like i dont really like it, the way it was typed ..but you made a good choice, i like the rzr, now the graphics kit, ill have to look at agian, didnt really see nuthin wrong with it


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The super atv adjustable 4"-7" lift is a great one for the rzr's. Very dependable and looks awsome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah Definitely check with them.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

When you get ready to snorkel it look me up I just snorkeled one like yours and I ran into some problems using the write up here but figured it out and it turned out really well


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I seen that one J2, I'll probalbly go for just a 2" since the wife will be in it mostly. Blue beast I din't take anything by it, it's my first sxs and it's all new to me.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I will do CR. it'll be a bit before it gets snorked due to work. I've got a friend that has done a few of them and we do it I'll let you know, he's also got an extra cage so I might be taking his old one and chopping it about 4". I've seen a few t like that and like the looks of it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Me too. I like the aftermarket cages.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I would go with no other than a racertech lift. there will be no cv bind or issues. relocates shock mounting points on 2011. Super ATV you need to change axles they tell you that on their site. RBD will bind. Chekc out RZR Forum and you will see what I mean. All the RZrs i ride with have a Racertech


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll check into it, thanks THOM.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they make a pretty stout looking kit, I just looked them up


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^, WOW, what a lift, that thing looks pretty beefy!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

It really is. Price is 305.00 but it is really stout and installation is not that bad Can be had in a variety of colors as well.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I just ordered one from there eBay store, 250 total w/shipping and it'll be red.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

good deal. did you get the front sway bar quick release? that is where the extra cost is. Otherwise you will need to remove front sway bar.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I did not purchase the disconnect kit. There website says only for the standard razors that this was an issue and needed it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Forgot you got the s LOL


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I got everything ordered for it, won't get it all done till first of febuary, roof, half windshield, lift,winch. Also will be snorked, gotta make a trip to home depot for that!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet going to snorkel mine real soon i have the itch


----------

